

Samsung Profit Drops as New iPhones Win Sales, Won Gains - IBM
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-23/samsung-profit-misses-estimates-as-new-iphones-win-share.html

======
WaterSponge
As Google continues its refinement of Android and mobile hardware is further
commoditized Samsungs profits are destined to fall.

Apple on the other hand has a cyclical money printing machine by just
releasing new versions of hardware design that fits the margins they would
like.

